# Are there any Arab people on here?



## HashRouge (27 January 2011)

I've spotted one or two Arabs at the bottom of people's posts so I'm guessing there are . I've been lurker for a while but haven't posted a lot (I'm shy ). I own a slightly overweight and unfit Arab mare called Lou . She's 14.3hh, nearly 18 and light grey, with a few freckles and a darker mane and tail. My parents bought her for me when I was 11 and she was 8, so we're now approaching the 10 year mark, and she's brilliant! Having a bit of time off now though while I'm at uni, although my sister does ride her from time to time and even my mum has had a few goes, even though she's never ridden before.
Would love to see your Arabs/ hear about them 

P.s. hope I posted this in the right place!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2011)

Hi!  Welcome to the forum!

I have an anglo-arab mare who is my riding horse






and my arab filly.






Here they are together with my retired TB mare.


----------



## CatStew (27 January 2011)

I've got half an arab, does that count?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2011)

CatStew said:



			I've got half an arab, does that count?

Click to expand...

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Abbeygale (27 January 2011)

Hello! 

TBH I don't come on here much anymore - but I am an Arab person!!

I have a pure egyptian boy - Roo:







And also a Welsh cross anglo arab - although I swear the only bit of her is araby is her tendancy to having scatty moments every now and then LOL!! 

Abi:






I've had Abi 6 years, and Roo 2 and a half years - and they are both absolute stars


----------



## Azmar (27 January 2011)

Hello Hannah! Nemo Cissie and me are here. Hope all is well with you all x


----------



## bexandspooky (27 January 2011)

I have one!!

I have no good photos of her though!! I got her last year and she was quite amazingly overweight, and is still slimming down - I wont embarrass her by showing off her wobbly bits so will leave it at this!


----------



## Abbeygale (27 January 2011)

Oh and for any real Arab fans - I do apologise for Roo not having "proper" flowing mane and tail - I love him for the fab little horse he is - but soooo cannot be doing with dangly manes and tails everywhere LOL


----------



## MissTyc (27 January 2011)

I have two arab crosses, an arab x cob and an arab x TB, both of them "accidents" at local sales (whoops)


----------



## CatStew (27 January 2011)

Faracat said:



			Hell yeah!!!!!   

Click to expand...

Even if the other half appears to be a cross between a moose and a giraffe? Lol


----------



## Dexter (27 January 2011)

I have one who is papered as 50% arab, but is more likely 75%. Shes teeny, being 14.2hh on her tippy toes, but she looks just like a chunky arab. Someone posted videos and pics of old fashioned arabs from years gone by and she was their double. 

I adore her, shes the most expressive horse I've ever owned, shes even converted my sister to ponies! Shes a real life Princess Pony, complete with shampoo advert hair flicking tendencies  Shes also bombproof safe for even the most novice rider and jumped her way to JA. Shes been a broodie for a few years but is about to start her second career as my dressage pony. I'd have another one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2011)

Yep, even if crossed with a deranged elephant like beastie.


----------



## Katieaston (27 January 2011)

I also have half an arab. He swaps between Arab and thoroughbred depending on mood and cercumstance


----------



## PucciNPoni (27 January 2011)

<--------------------------------does my pb count?


I'm not an "Arab person" per se, but I do like them!  I quite like lots of breeds but I do love my boy particularly lots!


----------



## hostess99 (27 January 2011)

I'm desperately looking to buy a part of one does that count! lol


----------



## CatStew (27 January 2011)

Polly is an Arab x cob, she's got the hot headedness of an arab and the stubbornness of a cob.  Shes a very clever little horse though and loves jumping


----------



## Umbongo (27 January 2011)

I had 2 part-breds on loan and loved them! Also ridden a few anglo arabs.
Would love a full arab if I could get one big enough 

Arab x New forest






Arab x Welsh


----------



## gingerarab (27 January 2011)

I have a 24 year old and still going strong !  ginger arab, straight eygptian by Kais, have had him since he was 6 months old and love him dearly   will have to work out how to post a pic


----------



## Headpiece (27 January 2011)

I have one too.

Hes a very nice boy, as long as he is kept amused and taken out for rides where he can nose about watching others about their own buisness.


----------



## cindars (27 January 2011)

I've got a sweet arab mare only had this one coming up to 2 years but have had one other pure bred and a much loved part bred.


----------



## Perissa (27 January 2011)

I've got a purebred gelding called Dennis - in my signature pictures and a pard bred stallion called Morris.  He also a registered miniature horse!


----------



## HashRouge (27 January 2011)

Ooh lots of replies, I feel very popular 
You all have very lovely horses, it's nice to hear about them  



Azmar said:



			Hello Hannah! Nemo Cissie and me are here. Hope all is well with you all x

Click to expand...

I didn't realise you were a member here! Lou is doing very well, much better now her feet have been sorted out. I want to try her without shoes altogether once I've graduated (only 18 months now!). Hope you are all doing well 



Flo_Bell said:



			Oh and for any real Arab fans - I do apologise for Roo not having "proper" flowing mane and tail - I love him for the fab little horse he is - but soooo cannot be doing with dangly manes and tails everywhere LOL  

Click to expand...

I think they can look quite smart with pulled manes, although Lou's is long atm. She had it pulled a few years ago though when she was doing more work (and had a nicer neck!!) and I loved it.

Erm, also, can anyone tell me how to attach photos? I can't seem to work it out!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (27 January 2011)

my boy is an anglo-arab cross (sire was anglo-arab and believe dam had some arab in her too)


----------



## Cazza525 (27 January 2011)

We've got a very sweet part bred homebred....rising 19. She's able to turn her hoof to anything, but excels at endurance. Stubborn, much loved and sweet.

I also have a part bred I bought. She's only small, a little neurotic at times, but again very sweet natured, wouldn't hurt a fly and zero nastiness. Everyone is enamoured with her babyness (she's 7).

Rather excited as she has a show this weekend and has the 'look at me' factor in abundance,

I love arabs, but have not had the fortune to have a purebred as yet, maybe one day......


----------



## miskettie (27 January 2011)

I have a 25 year old purebred arab mare, Ashuer Miska.  I've owned her for ten years.  She's a typical arab mare and although retired now is still very bossy!


----------



## HashRouge (27 January 2011)

I think I've figured this out! This is (or should be!) Lou:







And being a monster in the field:


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (27 January 2011)

I have one she is a three yr old pure bred in the process of breaking her and hopefully will be taking her out later in the year.


----------



## beatnik (27 January 2011)

I've always had Arabs or Anglo Arabs, 5 altogether. My first, I was 13, was rose grey & he did everything except jump! We were in PC gymkhana teams, did dressage & hunted (he jumped then!). Next was a chesnut roan Anglo with a flaxen mane & tail, I bought him at 2, broke him & he really did do everything, except dressage! Brilliant jumper, hopeless hunter (far too excitable), gymkhana, XC, ODE, LDR, RC teams, etc etc. I said goodbye when he was 28. As you can see I've got incurable Arabitis. My present Arab is 7, dapple grey with a dark mane & tail. He has 2 preferred paces - walk & canter, is bomproof with traffic, great fun to ride, utterly trustworthy & a delightful character. I call him my pocket rocket. Unfortunately I don't know how to post piccies. Enjoy your Arab, there's nothing like them.


----------



## pintoarabian (27 January 2011)

I have Pure, Anglo and Part Bred Arabs, specialising in breeding for performance and colour. Here are some of them......







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4821510493/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1095735615/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## Fazzie (28 January 2011)

Pinto arabians , omg!! your arabs are stunning!!!!! 

I have a home bred grey mare abuot 17/18 years called Nile Silver Farrette (dam - Silver Auriole x sire - Silver Fari)
We had her sire for many years he was my horse of a lifetime and died at the grand age of 31 his dam was Silver Sheen and his sire Fari II

Then we also have Faery Dancer, she is a gorgeous chestnut flaxen mane and tail and 4 white stockings she is turning 19 or 20 this year, (Dam Faery Rose x Sire El Saleem)


----------



## DH1 (28 January 2011)

Pintoarabian: Thanks for posting photos, your horses are truly stunning 

I have a part Arab. Her posh name is Broadstone Westside, but she is known as Dorrie. Her Sire is Broadstone West Country (Hanovarian and her Dam is racing Silk (Arab).

She certainly considers herself to be 100% Arab


----------



## Seahorse (28 January 2011)

I have a part bred arab, he is by Saker (100% crabbet) out of a hanovarian x tb mare.  He is 9 this year and I've owned him since he was  a yearling. 

This is him as a 2 year old






Last year, can't believe how much he's changed!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (28 January 2011)

HashRouge: your mare is beautiful, she has a bright, kind eye.  
PintoArabian: I could look at photos of your horses all day, they're all such quality 

I have a 12 year old arab, HS Hidden Gold.  I've wanted an arab since I was about 12, and last June I finally realised my dream.  Any excuse to post pictures:

Shortly after I bought him:






His mane has grown longer since this photo was taken, I'm in the camp of 'the longer, the better!'






It's lovely seeing photos of everyones arabs/part breds, keep them coming!

ETA: Umbongo: Your Arab x New Forest is gorgeous!


----------



## pines of rome (28 January 2011)

I had a beautiful little welsh/arab, sadly he got laminitis due to metabolic syndrome he bravely fought it for a year, but we couldn,t control the pain anymore,had to let him go was only 12.
R.I.P Secret, my darling little boy


----------



## Hippona (28 January 2011)

This is Azamour....my 5 yo pure-bred. He has primarily polish/russian bloodlines. I only got him in September so we are still getting to know each other- he is lovely.












Prior to Azzy I had a PBA who was PTS last year aged 22.


----------



## Seahorse (28 January 2011)

All such beautiful horses


----------



## Pipkin (28 January 2011)

I`ve got a PBA, Ayla, Buckskin 4 yo, Dam is TB x Hanoverian, Sire is Arab x Saddlebred


----------



## Crazydancer (28 January 2011)

I'm loving these! Miskette, I love your mare! My lad is Arab x Welsh, his sire was Crabbett lines, and I do have a fondness for the chunkier type....  and I'm currently looking for my next horse and decided to get an pure bred Arab!
I just think they are the most versitile, personable, intelligent little horses.

Here's my boy:


----------



## Spotsrock (28 January 2011)

I have an arabX if that counts? Ice is by a knabstrupper stallion (the bit I really wanted) out of an arab mare called Gas Matylka. I don't know much about arabs but Matty appears to be a bit of a deal when I did some digging.


----------



## Spotsrock (28 January 2011)

pines of rome said:



			I had a beautiful little welsh/arab, sadly he got laminitis due to metabolic syndrome he bravely fought it for a year, but we couldn,t control the pain anymore,had to let him go was only 12.
R.I.P Secret, my darling little boy
		
Click to expand...

Sad, (((hugs)))


----------



## ameeyal (28 January 2011)

Loving this thread, ive two pure breds, i think they are the most kindest/loyal breed when you get there trust, they will give you the earth, i would love to post pictures but it all seems to difficult


----------



## Faro (28 January 2011)

I'm not an Arab person - I'm British! 

But I do have 3 pure bred Arab horses - the two greys in my signature and another 30 year old retired mare.  Love 'em, love 'em, love 'em.


----------



## pip6 (28 January 2011)

I have 2 crabbet arabs, mum & daughter (now 3).


----------



## Charla (28 January 2011)

I am an Arab person. I've always wanted an Arab of my own, and then bought a wamrblood instead haha. I've loaned Arabs from a young age though (parents could never afford to buy) and I just adore them. I would definitely buy one if I could afford another horse 






(my first Arab love when I was tiny!! Talk about poor riding position haha.)












(my second arab love - Flicka.)







(this was another loan horse - Arab gelding called Beau.)







(Aristazia - she was Crabbet Arab mare.)







And last but by no means least, my all time favourite pony (PBA) Pandora.
What I would do to have that mare again  So talented and just amazing!


----------



## Faro (28 January 2011)

Charla,

I may be completely wrong, but I think I recognise your yard (although it's been oh, 5 or 6 years since I've been there).  Without giving too much away to others, is it halfway up a hill on the right, with a farm shop at the front, near to village E.G?  If so, is Janice with Chancer still there?  I have lost touch with her and would love to know how she's doing!


----------



## Enfys (28 January 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			I have Pure, Anglo and Part Bred Arabs, specialising in breeding for performance and colour. Here are some of them......









Stunning, I love your pintabians. Such a shame about the dolloop of pooh in this photo, sorry - I notice these things

I have bred purebreds and Quarabs, my 20 y.o purebred is retired from breeding, although she isn't too impressed about the idea. Last summer I popped a saddle on, hopped on and found out that for four years I had had an incredibly well school Western Pleasure riding horse in my paddocks. She just loves being ridden and getting out. 

I think as long as I have horses I will always have space for an arab on the place, I've tried not having one, it didn't work. 

Lola. aka Baikala Bey by Amurath Baikal - Bask.  http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/baikala+bey







I am hoping that one of these days someone will put up a photo of a particular chestnut gelding that I bred back in 1992 in the UK.
Kastanah Karabbah  aka Jake, or that's what he was the last time I heard news of him... hint, hint, in Surrey or Sussex
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AshTay (28 January 2011)

Not sure I really qualify as an Arab person but I'm currently riding an Arab mare who belongs to the lady who runs the place where my retired pony lives. Can't post pics as she's not mine but she's dapple grey, about 7, 14hh-ish, by Psyches Spirit. Very sweet little lady who can be quite bossy at times but also very lovely to handle and ride.

The first place I learned to ride in the mid-80's was Iain Crawfords yard at Cossington, Leicestershire. He bred arabs and I fell in love with them then and always wanted one so I'm enjoying B. Though I wish she were taller (or me shorter....)....


----------



## Hippona (28 January 2011)

Enfys said:





pintoarabian said:



			I have Pure, Anglo and Part Bred Arabs, specialising in breeding for performance and colour. Here are some of them......









Stunning, I love your pintabians. Such a shame about the dolloop of pooh in this photo, sorry - I notice these things

I have bred purebreds and Quarabs, my 20 y.o purebred is retired from breeding, although she isn't too impressed about the idea. Last summer I popped a saddle on, hopped on and found out that for four years I had had an incredibly well school Western Pleasure riding horse in my paddocks. She just loves being ridden and getting out. 

I think as long as I have horses I will always have space for an arab on the place, I've tried not having one, it didn't work. 

Lola. aka Baikala Bey by Amurath Baikal - Bask.  http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/baikala+bey







I am hoping that one of these days someone will put up a photo of a particular chestnut gelding that I bred back in 1992 in the UK.
Kastanah Karabbah  aka Jake, or that's what he was the last time I heard news of him... hint, hint, in Surrey or Sussex
		
Click to expand...


Baikala Bey and my horse, Azamour have a couple of common ancestors.....Naseem (gr14hh 1922)....and Bask (1956)..how cool is that?

Click to expand...


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. They certainly make my heart sing every day.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4821510493/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


Enfys, this boy is a pure bred. He carries the sabino gene. His sire is Kubinec, former World Champion and his dam is Popova, double European Nations' Cup Champion. Re the poo...when you gotta go, you gotta go!  Photoshop took it out on all the versions we have published.


----------



## lara.rixmartin (28 January 2011)

Flo_Bell said:



			Hello! 

TBH I don't come on here much anymore - but I am an Arab person!!

I have a pure egyptian boy - Roo:







And also a Welsh cross anglo arab - although I swear the only bit of her is araby is her tendancy to having scatty moments every now and then LOL!! 

Abi:






I've had Abi 6 years, and Roo 2 and a half years - and they are both absolute stars 

Click to expand...


I love the chestnut! what a beautiful horse!


----------



## Beatrice5 (28 January 2011)

Part Bred owner here  Arab in the summer Hairy cob monster in winter 













Would love to see other people's Arab x Cobs ( didn't realise till I read this thread that there were so many around - I thought it was an accidental combo but seems not )


----------



## sydneysmum (28 January 2011)

Hi there Ye I have a gorgeous grey arab gelding who unfortunately Im having to sell due to my ill health It gonna be heartbreaking but Im sure Ill find someone who will love him like I do http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k589/psychaddiction/


----------



## Charla (28 January 2011)

Faro said:



			Charla,

I may be completely wrong, but I think I recognise your yard (although it's been oh, 5 or 6 years since I've been there).  Without giving too much away to others, is it halfway up a hill on the right, with a farm shop at the front, near to village E.G?  If so, is Janice with Chancer still there?  I have lost touch with her and would love to know how she's doing!
		
Click to expand...

Faro - which photo do you recognise the yard in? Each Arab is at a different yard 

Well, the last one is in fact at a show


----------



## pip6 (28 January 2011)

My old dear girl, Kazella (by K of K) was 1/4 Highland, 1/8 tb & 5/8 arab. Beautiful mahogany bay in summer with light roaning over her back, which went allmost white in winter. Used to say her only non-arab bit was her coat. Wonderful cross, highly recommend it as a gp horse & genuine friend.


----------



## dotty1 (28 January 2011)

I had a arab/welsh cross who was great, I had her 21 years and she was pts before xmas.  I would love a pure bred but have yet to be in the situation to have one, seem to have accumulated a hairy cob and her tb cross daughter!!!
One day maybe....
This is Tikka who was pts before xmas aged 25


----------



## haras (28 January 2011)

I do!

This is Dina, shes got crabbet and russian lines, shes in foal to a high percentage crabbet stallion, due in may, can't wait! (she had colic surgery in September, so its a miracle that i still have her and she is still pregnant)


----------



## Crazydancer (28 January 2011)

Wow! There are really some stunning horses on here (loving your mare haras!) 
It makes me frustrated that some peopple still have such a negative attitude to Arabs - when discussing with some friends that I was going to view some Arabs last weekend, one commented 'what do I want one of those for? They don't do anything. It's would be like sitting on a hat-rack.'
Well I fail to see anything that would need anything less than a wide-fit saddle here!!! And tell me anything they don't do. 
Love 'em.


----------



## haras (28 January 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Wow! There are really some stunning horses on here (loving your mare haras!) 
It makes me frustrated that some peopple still have such a negative attitude to Arabs - when discussing with some friends that I was going to view some Arabs last weekend, one commented 'what do I want one of those for? They don't do anything. It's would be like sitting on a hat-rack.'
Well I fail to see anything that would need anything less than a wide-fit saddle here!!! And tell me anything they don't do. 
Love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Thank You!  I wasn't planning to buy an arab when i spotted her, I was just visiting a stud with a friend and spotted her out of the corner of my eye and fell in love.  Whereabouts are you? as I know someone who is shutting down an arabian stud and has quite a few horses to rehome.  and re the saddle thing....  I think hers is extra wide and it had to have pointing straps put on to accomodate her wide flat back!

Edited to say, I've just seen where you are, stud is in somerset...  maybe to far.


----------



## Flame_ (28 January 2011)

The super awesome Flame. Thirty year old part bred arab who is beautiful, brainy,a bit mean and who is just ace to have around.







My four year old pure bred gelding Miyaz. Sweet, kind, genuine and a very funny little character, he is. The polar opposite of Flame, he is straightforward and easy.


----------



## Perissa (28 January 2011)

Charla said:



			(






(Aristazia - she was Crabbet Arab mare.)




			You say 'was', what happened to Zsa Zsa?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Perissa (28 January 2011)

Dennis













Morris













And just to show how small Morris is


----------



## Paint it Lucky (28 January 2011)

I have a lovely old anglo.  An incredibly sweet natured boy who loves attention.  Though he can be a bit silly at times too!


----------



## EstherYoung (28 January 2011)

Some lovely pics on this thread.

We've got Harry:






Spud:






Not forgetting Spudcam for the full Spud experience: http://www.youtube.com/user/WestridingEGB

And Wolf who's a part bred:


----------



## MrsMozart (28 January 2011)

This thread brings back nice memories 

I lived in the USA for a while, next to a ranch specializing in Arabs - the word Blue springs to mind, but I can't remember any more than that! It was a long time ago 

Back in the UK, I was temporary head girl on an Arab stud in Yorkshire, but can't remember the name of it. Rode one of the stallions - he covered the school on the diagonal in about three strides. Great fun to ride, though did try to eat/kick anyone in the stable!

Fun days


----------



## Oberon (28 January 2011)

I have Obi. He is 24 years old.

It is almost our 20th anniversary.

He is my soul-mate.







(please excuse the hard hands - he wasn't for stopping for photos)


----------



## Oberon (28 January 2011)

This might be of interest to Arab fans.

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=17435


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 January 2011)

never owned an arab although my first loan pony  was a beautiful little PBA mare anyway i used to walk to school through an arab stud every morning just when the stallions and youngsters where getting turned out on cold mornings they would just appear out of the mist with the mountains in the background wish i had a photo to post *sigh* it was beautiful they are so unique


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2011)

...and a few more pics of my lot. 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3153979363/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1614698051/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1240149322/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212073737/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3052295077/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4804132605/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## hippomaniac (28 January 2011)

have admired your pintoarabians for some time, stunning animals.


----------



## HollyB66 (28 January 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			...





http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3153979363/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1240149322/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

I love your coloured arabs, if I was horse hunting I'd be after one of those 

My girl is an arab x, according to her passport, but other than that I have no idea of her breeding. She has a brilliant character though, grumpy, feisty, hard working, tries hard to please, brave, can you tell I think the world of her


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2011)

They can jump too!


----------



## minime (28 January 2011)

I am watching an arab mare on web cam giving birth at the moment. It is amazing but I feel sorry for her as she is quite distressed.


----------



## gadetra (28 January 2011)

I have a 4 yr old part bred that I bred by Red House Condor(arab) out of my ISH mare. She's  officially for sale but I can't seem to let her go! I've been trying to be brave an sell her for ages now. I have never held onto one before but she is just sooooo sane and easy-there are no silly spookage etc. She has an amazing brain! I am detrimentally fond...my Dad is threatening to get rid down the factory unless i move her soon (it's all talk...untill  the cattle are out of the shed!) but she is just so easy to have around, really bold and it has an amazing jump! So she's mine for now...
Sorry about pic size don't know how to make them smaller
Here's Polly:


----------



## haras (28 January 2011)

minime said:



			I am watching an arab mare on web cam giving birth at the moment. It is amazing but I feel sorry for her as she is quite distressed.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Charla (1 February 2011)

Perissa said:





Charla said:



			(






(Aristazia - she was Crabbet Arab mare.)




			You say 'was', what happened to Zsa Zsa?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing has happened to her, she is still fit and well, I only put it in the past tense because I no longer loan her as I have my own horse....
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## bensababy (1 February 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			I have Pure, Anglo and Part Bred Arabs, specialising in breeding for performance and colour. Here are some of them......







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4821510493/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1095735615/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...


Think i just died and went to heaven - beautiful!


----------



## bexandspooky (1 February 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Wow! There are really some stunning horses on here (loving your mare haras!) 
It makes me frustrated that some peopple still have such a negative attitude to Arabs - when discussing with some friends that I was going to view some Arabs last weekend, one commented 'what do I want one of those for? They don't do anything. It's would be like sitting on a hat-rack.'
Well I fail to see anything that would need anything less than a wide-fit saddle here!!! And tell me anything they don't do. 
Love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Lol - Phoebe wears an XXXW Wintec Wide as nothing else will fit her - she is nothing like a hat rack!!

Pintoarabian - I love Picasso - he's such a pretty boy  - Please show some piccies of your babies playing on the beach - I love those !


----------



## rara007 (1 February 2011)

We have 2 PBs- 
Buddy, who looks very araby in a 13hh way: http://www.mikewatts.com/ihdt/2010-11/Wix29Jan2011/IMGB36417.html
And Ging, who I'm not sure does look atall araby  He's only just got enough arab in him to be registered though. http://www.mikewatts.com/ihdt/2010-11/Wix29Jan2011/IMGB36504.html


----------



## navaho (1 February 2011)

We have 3 arabs, Pharaoh is out on loan as we just didnt get on at all, but didnt want to sell him as we had been through alot together, hes a bit of a hooligan lol, hes 11 this year.
Northash Pharaoh:













Then there is my old boy who is 23 this year, but dont tell him, he still thinks hes 4!
Navaho:







& finally Milad, who is 3 this year, he was meant to make 15.3hh but thankfully is only about 14.3hh at the mo, so hopefully wont get much bigger!


----------



## pintoarabian (1 February 2011)

bexandspooky said:



			Lol - Phoebe wears an XXXW Wintec Wide as nothing else will fit her - she is nothing like a hat rack!!

Pintoarabian - I love Picasso - he's such a pretty boy  - Please show some piccies of your babies playing on the beach - I love those !
		
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command, Bex.............







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4942272093/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2865638447/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212883488/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2187695405/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212073737/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212069361/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212069371/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212069365/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212069351/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## bexandspooky (1 February 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			Your wish is my command, Bex.............

Click to expand...

Why thank you! 

I always think that is an amazing experience for a baby - what a way to set them up for their futures!


----------



## paulineh (1 February 2011)

This is my lot

Dainty Dancer (Convention x Iania Dawn) on her way to winning at an endurance race. She was 19 then she is now 21 and shows no sign of slowing down







this is Dainty at the Finish of the Arab Marathon (Veteran) which she won along with the best condition.







This is Crystal Gleame (Gleam of Flame x Masbut Bint Malika) now 17years old







And finally  Mydass (Mudassah x khanu) now 15 years old







and not to be left out my little New Forest mare Honey


----------



## barbann (1 February 2011)

I've had 2 Arabians, still got one. First was a 14.3 mare who did endurance, show jumping and cross country.  She was well known in Riding Club circles for her "speed dressage" - shame it's not an actual disipline!  Second is 20 this year and still going strong, he is 16hh, quite good at dressage and has cross countried and show jumped when I was younger and braver.  He was bought with endurance in mind but for one reason or another we never managed to get into it properly.  Had my mare from 4 until she had to be put down at 22 and bought the second one at age 5. Both fabulous characters with great sense of humour.  Have now got a 15.1 Welsh Section D mare, (since May '10) only 5, who I share with my daughter (here's a morbid thought - the mare will probably outlive me, my granddaughter can eventually ride her!).  I always loved Welshies.  She is a strong but loving character, our trainer thinks she is very talented so it remains to be seen if we can match her abilties...


----------



## barbann (1 February 2011)

OMG How lucky are you to have such fab horses AND have Scottish beaches to play on!!!


----------



## Crazydancer (1 February 2011)

barbann said:



			She was well known in Riding Club circles for her "speed dressage" - shame it's not an actual disipline!  




			LOL! The arab I used to ride at a riding school was like that, he got 'fizzed up' going through a test like a excitable pony would jumping!!! It just got faster and faster, he got stronger and stronger, and if you'd practiced it enough before-hand, he'd anticipate the movements!!!!  Such a lovely character. 

And wow, what great shots on the beach!! Looks like a fun day out for all!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## neeny5 (2 February 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			I have Pure, Anglo and Part Bred Arabs, specialising in breeding for performance and colour. Here are some of them......







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4821510493/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/






http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1095735615/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

do i spy incandescent flame :O:O what a stunner


----------



## somethingorother (2 February 2011)

I'm late to the party! Me!!

I've always been obsessed with Arabs and have looked after a very araby ginger Anglo for years (sadly passed away last year  ), and shared a stunning grey Arab x Lippi for a while. I've been sharing my daft ginger Crabbet (98%) boy for 18 months now. I never want anything other than an arab, nothing compares. 

I was always more into crabbets and the traditional 'true' type. But being on an arab stud with current share i am getting more into the more exotic types and being slowly converted. So lucky to be around top class stunning Arabs every day, can't wait for this years show season to start and see them in action. Osc is a 'happy hacker' now but was a bit of a showing star and had several foals back in the day. He's a bit daft but never dull. I love his squishy face 

Gratuitous photo to add to all the beautiful Arab faces on here :






Who says arabs can't jump??







And Czary, my first 'Arab' love, miss him so much after 8 years of friendship, the kindest and most forgiving horse anyone could wish for. Even in his 20's after a long life in a riding school, he still had a spark when he was feeling happy yet plodded round all day with complete novices:


----------



## Tinypony (2 February 2011)

Just a few Arab people here!
Celebrity Psyche:










Crystal Fire:


----------



## AshTay (2 February 2011)

Celebrity Psyche:
		
Click to expand...

Tinypony -is Celebrity Psyche related some way to Psyches Spirit (if so may be half-sibling to the mare I ride...)?


----------



## pintoarabian (2 February 2011)

Well spotted, Neeny5! Incandescent Flame is there.  Not only is he gorgeous eye candy but he is also such a gentle and soppy boy who just wants to be best friends.


----------



## GemBav (2 February 2011)

Wow there are alot of Arab people out there and many gorgeous looking horses.
Loving this thread.

Here is my cheeky pure bred arab who has just turned 3 years old, Poseidon (sire: H Tobago, Dam: Sahibaa)
(sorry for the amature pics lol)


----------



## GemBav (2 February 2011)

wow how big did my photos come through as.....need a 40in screen just to view lol 
Sorry everyone


----------



## somethingorother (2 February 2011)

Ohhh i love tobago! Where is he anyway, not featured on this thread yet and he's my favourite HHO arab (along with Roo, who always looks like such a cheeky but sweet lad  )

Poseidon looks lovely, and you can always tell a tobagoling


----------



## Tinypony (2 February 2011)

AshTay said:



			Tinypony -is Celebrity Psyche related some way to Psyches Spirit (if so may be half-sibling to the mare I ride...)?
		
Click to expand...

Celebrity is a Padron's Psyche son, so yes, definitely related.  He's also closely related to that fantasy horse, H Tobago, and therefore to the lovely Poseidon.  I knew Poseidon was related as soon as I saw the photo, he's got that real Padron stamp that I've come to recognise.  Look up Magnum Psyche on You Tube, an amazing horse, but a bit "American" for my taste.  Celebrity's half brother.  (I know, what is this horse doing in my field and being ridden in tack that would make the Tack Police faint clean away??).

I love Celebrity to bits, he is a dear little man.  I kind of love Crystal Fire's bloodlines more.  A lot of Celebrity's rellies are show horses, although of course he's lovely to ride or I wouldn't have brought him. Crystal Fire comes from a long line of big, strong, ridden Arabs bred for racing and endurance.  Her lines trace back to the first Crystal Fire, a fantastic stallion.

Anyone who wants to see how these horses are related, did you know you can look on Allbreeds pedigree to see their bloodlines?


----------



## Heidi (17 February 2011)

Great photo's everyone! I wish you'd all put the breeding of your horses though! I hate seeing Arab photo's and not knowing who they are!

Gadetra, Especially great to see your photo's! I have your girls Aunty, Red House Kashala - the mare with the foal in my signature. It sounds as if your girl has the same lovely nature that she does! I've been trying to find a photo of Red House Condor for ages, I don't suppose you have one?


----------



## HashRouge (17 February 2011)

Poseidon is lovely! I really really like the name too, I'm a bit of a greek mythology geek 

My lovely Lou is a Padron granddaughter. She's grey though, so you can't really see it


----------



## Tinypony (17 February 2011)

Hi Heidi (waves).  My two are on allbreedspedigree of course. ;-)


----------



## ridersince2002 (17 February 2011)

Ooohh does anyone happen to have anything with Sayyid of destiny lines? Or silver flame lines? Or Cleothera lines?
Or anything bred by Shelia Morgan (Sariah stud) ?  
I love arabs


----------



## np_ariel (18 February 2011)

I have one arabian stallion..would post photos but I am going to bed...look in my albums till I post lol


----------



## KVH (18 February 2011)

I don't like this thread at all!

..It makes me very jealous


----------



## ester (18 February 2011)

this is my mum's PB mare, she is a sweetie and infuriating at the same time, still waiting for her to grow up at 11


----------



## LadyB (18 February 2011)

Me me me me!!  Ive got one who is also my first pony - she is 13 and ive had her for 6 years .  She is my absolute world and will turn her hoof at anything!!!  Currently doing some jumping with her and she seems to be doing quite well so fingers crossed for the future!


----------



## np_ariel (18 February 2011)

ester said:









this is my mum's PB mare, she is a sweetie and infuriating at the same time, still waiting for her to grow up at 11 

Click to expand...

she is lovely!! Do you know her arabian part? Bloodlines wise?

ok I guess I can share mine now...here is Aries, my soon to be 6 year old Straight Egyptian Arabian stallion.


----------



## Enfys (18 February 2011)

np-ariel, what's the breeding of your boy?

I am another pedigree junkie, having access to breeding is wonderful, I used to have to spend hours poring over stud books etc to do what I can do in minutes now.

My old girl is Bask bred on both sides. She's on here much earlier.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/baikala+bey

I am thrilled (but sad too, because of the circumstances) that one of my fillies is coming back home this weekend because her owner can't keep her any longer. 
Below is Persephone she is 50/50 Quarab by Zeus, she'll be 3 in June. Head of an arab with the QH giving her a bit more bone than her stick insect of a dam has 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/persephone18


----------



## miskettie (18 February 2011)

Np-Ariel-  love the second picture of your boy!  He is stunning!


----------



## ester (18 February 2011)

Her dad is pogojii, russian racing lines

he looks well handsome in this pic...  (there are some better ones I can't find atm!)






I have to say that every confo fault she has tend to goes back to him, her mum was actually quite a smart mare (TBxwelsh) and I have no idea why they put her to an arab! 

she is very good at looking pretty  not sure what else... she would prob be a fab endurance horse if mum was up to it.


----------



## np_ariel (18 February 2011)

Enfys said:



			np-ariel, what's the breeding of your boy?

I am another pedigree junkie, having access to breeding is wonderful, I used to have to spend hours poring over stud books etc to do what I can do in minutes now.

My old girl is Bask bred on both sides. She's on here much earlier.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/baikala+bey

Click to expand...

great bloodlines on your girl! She is lovely too and has that classic Bask look in my opinion anyways. I love your filly too!

my boy is seen here:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/np+ariel

PS his breeder named him that not me! lol still debating on changing it. He is straight egyptian with lots of Morafic..and even more Nazeer...has plenty of greats in his pedigree.


----------



## np_ariel (18 February 2011)

miskettie said:



			Np-Ariel-  love the second picture of your boy!  He is stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Awww thank you! I think so too! I got a new camera so now I am constantly taking new photos lol the winter ones are from this month


----------



## Enfys (18 February 2011)

Ariel, Thanks for the link.

Is it melting with you? Overnight our snow has practically vanished and my fields are a horrible mess, it is like a flood plain as the storm ditches are blocked (8' deep) and have overflowed into them. Tonight it will freeze no doubt and I'll be wearing skates just to go across the yard! I hate when it thaws, so much mess to deal with 

Persephone is up in Breslau at the moment, kind of local to you - in Canadian terms anyway.


----------



## Pally (18 February 2011)

I used to have a Palomino PBA, he was fab and I miss him loads, had to have him PTS four years ago.  I have been horseless since then but when I do eventually buy another I'd like either an hispano Arabe (Andalusian x Arab) or a Lusitano X Arab, I think they are amazing.


----------



## BeckyBoodle (18 February 2011)

I have one too - she is nearly five and my childhood dream - I always wanted a black arab after seeing the Black Stallion.

I have had her since she was 16 months old, and she was backed at the end of last year and has been turned away until the other week.  I can't wait to really get things going with her.  She is so bold, and is such as sweeetie. 

I would post photos, but I am have a Friday moment and don't seem to be able to work it out.  

Beautiful pictures from everyone else by the way. It would be so easy to build up a collection, if only I had the time, money and space.  
B

Coming in from the field






Trying on her show bling - pre-bath






With her summer bleached brown coat


----------



## ameeyal (18 February 2011)

Very nice Becky, i have two greys {my favourite} i was looking at arabs for sale the other day {as you do } when my husband said you are NOT having another grey, if you want another arab it has to be black so that got me looking at black arabs for sale have you got any photos of her being ridden. arabs are ssssssooooooo addictive.


----------



## np_ariel (18 February 2011)

Enfys said:



			Ariel, Thanks for the link.

Is it melting with you? Overnight our snow has practically vanished and my fields are a horrible mess, it is like a flood plain as the storm ditches are blocked (8' deep) and have overflowed into them. Tonight it will freeze no doubt and I'll be wearing skates just to go across the yard! I hate when it thaws, so much mess to deal with 

Persephone is up in Breslau at the moment, kind of local to you - in Canadian terms anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has been very warm for the past two days so we have huge puddles now! But it is supposed to get to -7 tomorrow soo...and then snow next week 

I like it as I can actually do something with my horses but it does make our place look absolutely horrid...and when it freezes here it is so dangerous jus to walk to the paddock


----------



## htobago (22 March 2011)

somethingorother said:



			Ohhh i love tobago! Where is he anyway, not featured on this thread yet and he's my favourite HHO arab (along with Roo, who always looks like such a cheeky but sweet lad  )

Poseidon looks lovely, and you can always tell a tobagoling 

Click to expand...

How did I miss this thread?! I hope I'm not too late to join in? Just been having a lovely time looking at all your delightful Arabs - it's great to have a thread with all the HHO Arabs on it!

Anyway, better late than never, here is some picspam of my boy H Tobago - and some of his babies:

*Tobago:*



















Tobago as a 2yo:



























*Some Tobagolings:*

































































































I could go on, but they all look pretty much the same!

But here's one more specially for gemfox, her gorgeous BNC Poseidon:


----------



## GemBav (17 June 2011)

Haha thank you Kate for the last pic, I love that pic of him 
I love all the other Tobagolings (especially the 3rd one down, have a look if Poseidon about them)
Poseidon is doing very well, now backed and riding really well. So proud of him x 
I will have to get a few pictures together and send them to you (or post onto here).

Hope you and H Tobago are well x


----------



## Megibo (17 June 2011)

Charla said:









(this was another loan horse - Arab gelding called Beau.)
		
Click to expand...

my goodness when did you loan him and how old was he? my mums friend bought him for her daughter and they sold him after three years. thats the picture that was used on his advert when they went to see him


----------



## tristar (17 June 2011)

i have two part breds, one a stallion anglo'arab andalusian cross stallion who goes back to the great comet of poland and is the same colour, fleabitten grey.

my friend in france breeds black straight egyptian arabs and sells them all over the world even sold one to sheik mohammed's daughter for her stud stallion in dubai


----------



## tristar (17 June 2011)

just had a glass of wine ,so forgot to say i am trying to breed part arab sport horses, got a super propect, home bred 3 year old 16.2 hh with loads of tb blood as well, he is my 4th generation


----------



## whisp&willow (17 June 2011)

i have a pba mare "whisper"  had her since she was 2, and she is nearly 17 now.  she seems to be becoming less araby every year!  love her to bits-  she was a bit of a psycho in her younger days... but i must admit, i loved that about her!  and as we have both aged we have chilled out considerably... although she's still got plenty of go in her...!   i need to take some pics of old photos of her as a youngster... so you can see that she is pba...!  ha ha!

she is in foal in the first pic by the way... 

















p.s-  pintarabians... if any of your herd need a holliday... feel free to send them up to skye...!   stunning stunning stunning!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (18 June 2011)

I have a PBA mare, she's 22 and ive had her 7 years. Shes got the brain of an Arab ie) only come back into work but spooks at a chair and jumps up a bank. Then wouldn't stop jogging...










 with previous owner. 
Spooking as usual


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (18 June 2011)

pintabian where are these gorgeous beaches and when can i come visit  promise none of your stunning horses will go missing


----------



## pintoarabian (18 June 2011)

Cloball, the beaches, sadly, are not on the doorstep but at Belhaven Sands near Dunbar in East Lothian, part of John Muir Country Park. We trailer our horses there occasionally. It is less than an hour away. PM me if you wish to arrange a visit. We are near Edinburgh. Thank you for appreciating our horses. We think they are stunning too.


----------



## nativebeauty (18 June 2011)

I love Arabs! Never had the privilege to own one until recently, iv just Brought and Arab x appaloosa (3 quarters Arab). He's only a 3 year old and im still far from knowing him well but hes the most loyal intelligent horse iv owned, plus hes stunning which is always a bonus!


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (28 September 2011)

I suffer from the delightful disease of 'Arabitis' - joyfully, there is no cure.  I have Straight Russians, and a pally part bred, but have no idea how to put pics up.  The Arabian is my passion, SR's aremy obsession, I love looking at everyone's Arabs.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2011)

Here's some photo instructions. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986


----------



## pip6 (28 September 2011)

I've got 2 Crabbets & love them. A friend has an appalousa x Crabbet who is now in his 30's & still doing low level endurance after years doing high distances. Look up Appalousie Firefly!


----------



## Jade&Syrah (28 September 2011)

Welconme  and i've an arab mare  she's 14.2hh, 18 year old, bay called sy


----------



## Jade&Syrah (28 September 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			Well spotted, Neeny5! Incandescent Flame is there.  Not only is he gorgeous eye candy but he is also such a gentle and soppy boy who just wants to be best friends. 

Click to expand...


I-Flame is mine!! Neeny5... hands off  I know you're my best mate and all but NO, idontshare! haha


----------



## PerlinoPlank (28 September 2011)

I used to own a pure bred chesnut gelding, Rowengay Golden Moonlight.
Sold him 5 or 6 years ago, if anyone recognises him, I'd love to know how he's getting on =)


----------



## pip6 (30 September 2011)

He has the Crabbet look. What was his breeding?


----------



## POLLDARK (30 September 2011)

Don't know any Arab people, English myself. (Sorry, couldn't resist it)


----------



## Orchardbeck (30 September 2011)

I own a 21 years young part bred Arab mare, Leesview Yasmin, I think her sire Bright Blue was full Crabbet (can anyone help me here?). She definitely takes on more of the Arab side than the Welsh B. She's the one in my avatar.

I've had her from a 6 year old and we have grown up together. 

Have owned other breeds but Arabs seem to have what I would call a 'sensible sensitivity'...I'm sure others have a different name for it but I work in marketing and always draw on the positives!


----------



## millreef (30 September 2011)

My boy - here being ridden by a mate of mine.  I've had him since he was retired aged just 3years old and he'll be 9 this year.  He really loves me... NO I mean he REALLY loves me He's an Anglo Arab and has probably more TB than Arab and his face has no symmetry so he's a bit ugly BUT I LOVE HIM.


----------



## Wundahorse (30 September 2011)

I have an adorable polish mare by Banshada out of Banat lines.She is the ripe old age of 26 and still going strong.I have had her for 17 years now and she is a forever horse.


----------



## Crazydancer (30 September 2011)

Orchardbeck said:



			I own a 21 years young part bred Arab mare, Leesview Yasmin, I think her sire Bright Blue was full Crabbet (can anyone help me here?).
		
Click to expand...

Bright Blue's pedigree here: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bright+blue5
He certainly looks high percentage Crabbet, I'm doing an approx calculation based on the info shown on here, but it will be very approximate!


----------



## jaye1780 (30 September 2011)

This is my arab Kharn 







I also have an arab x quarter horse - DJ


----------



## Crazydancer (30 September 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Bright Blue's pedigree here: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bright+blue5
He certainly looks high percentage Crabbet, I'm doing an approx calculation based on the info shown on here, but it will be very approximate!
		
Click to expand...

OK, I worked it out at approx 97%!! But don't quote me if you want to enter any Crabbet classes  There are some experts connected with their organisation who would do this far more accurately.


----------



## coss (30 September 2011)

This was my old lady dawn when she was about 26 and i was 14 - I was told she was crabbet arab - maybe old english





And this was when she was 33 (still able to be ridden but not as vigorously!





Sadly she died earlier this year 3 weeks before she turned 34 

This is my other arab (though i swear there's some welsh in there) -had him from newly 5year old and he's 16 now!


----------



## Cluny (1 October 2011)

I've grown up with my Mum's pure bred Crabbet mare, she was 18 months when we bought her, she's now rising 37! Love her to bits but she is super opinionated! LOL!


----------



## Perissa (1 October 2011)

Recent pic of Dennis







His cheeky self


----------



## EstherYoung (1 October 2011)

Dennis is such a beautiful boy, Perissa 

I can add a Felix pic to this thread now, too:






We were so pleased yesterday, he had his first visit from our farrier and he was ever so good.


----------



## pip6 (2 October 2011)

You're just showing off now Esther! You know plenty of us think he's lovely!


----------



## PerlinoPlank (2 October 2011)

pip6 said:



			He has the Crabbet look. What was his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember I'm afraid =( I bought him from his breeders in Gweek, Helston, Cornwall.


----------



## elliegirl12 (3 October 2011)

Here is my arab x hanovarian mare!


----------



## Enfys (3 October 2011)

Wundahorse said:



			I have an adorable polish mare by Banshada out of Banat lines.She is the ripe old age of 26 and still going strong.I have had her for 17 years now and she is a forever horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh, I knew Banshada and used to ride a daughter of his (Bankara) back in 90-91 (ish) I think it was.


----------



## Enfys (3 October 2011)

jaye1780 said:



			This is my arab Kharn 







I also have an arab x quarter horse - DJ






Click to expand...

I breed Quarabs, all of mine have turned out like slightly stocky arabians with very pretty heads but a less dramatic temperament than their dam.
What's the breeding of your arab x ? (Pedigree junkie here, sorry)  If he is the Paint in the photo he's part APHA not QH,  (Not that there is a difference in anything but the Breed Registry Name)


----------



## Zimzim (3 October 2011)

Hiya, I have a 15hh Arab mare whos about 8 years old, sire/dam unknown as she was abandoned several years ago and was in poor health. I have since brought her to good health, broken her into ride etc and she does abit of everything from Trailblazers Showing, county level showing, unafilliated showjumping and dressage, Hunter Trails and cross country, riding club team events etc. Shes a very loving mare but a typical chestnut, she has her very bad days and then her really good days. Wouldnt part with her though!!!

(sorry dont know how to upload piccies!!!)


----------



## smiffyimp (3 October 2011)

Im pants at photos im afraid, but I have a pure bred Crabbett who is 32, we reached the 20yr mark last year
I also have a 7yo Anglo (pure bred crabbet mom) who I got as a 2yo, so we've reached the 5yr mark only seems like yesterday when the little sod was jumping on my head


----------



## GemBav (3 October 2011)

Hi Zimzim you can load pics up by following this http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986hope this helps x

Wow EstherYoung your Felix is just so gorgeous x


----------



## Wundahorse (3 October 2011)

Enfys,Please contact me as the horse you rode,Bankara is my 26 year old who is still going strong.What a coincidence.


----------



## Jade&Syrah (3 October 2011)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...SYRAH+BELLE&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l= This is my mare


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 October 2011)

Jade&Syrah said:



http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...SYRAH+BELLE&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l= This is my mare 

Click to expand...

My filly also has Bright Shadow in her pedigree.


----------



## Orchardbeck (3 October 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			OK, I worked it out at approx 97%!! But don't quote me if you want to enter any Crabbet classes  There are some experts connected with their organisation who would do this far more accurately.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks Crazydancer, thats brilliant! I think at 21 she's past any showing classes but I wish I'd bred from Yasmin. Does anyone else have anything by Bright Blue? Yas was once 'recognised' at an endurance ride by someone who knew him when he was alive. I have a copy of his stud card as it turned out a neighbour had put her mare to him in the 80's, they had been living in adjacent fields and we didn't know they were half sisters for years (sounds more like an episode of Eastenders...!).

It's incredible seeing pics of the older arabs, you can pick out all sorts of physical traits!


----------



## jaye1780 (3 October 2011)

Enfys said:



			I breed Quarabs, all of mine have turned out like slightly stocky arabians with very pretty heads but a less dramatic temperament than their dam.
What's the breeding of your arab x ? (Pedigree junkie here, sorry)  If he is the Paint in the photo he's part APHA not QH,  (Not that there is a difference in anything but the Breed Registry Name)
		
Click to expand...

Hi his name is David's Joy, sire is Peppy's ghost - Peppy is APHA, UKPA and CHAPS registered; he is 3/4 Quarter Horse and 1/4 Thoroughbred Pinto mix.

His dam is Indyah - full arab. 

All breeding is on allbreedpedigree.com and his sire has a facebook page 

DJ's head is much stockier and his build is getting there too, sadly he's grown much bigger than I wanted  Stunning to look at though, his dad throws unusual colours often blue eyed!


----------



## Enfys (3 October 2011)

Wundahorse said:



			Enfys,Please contact me as the horse you rode,Bankara is my 26 year old who is still going strong.What a coincidence.
		
Click to expand...


  Fancy that! How lovely to know that she is still going strong and has been with you for so long, brilliant, that's made my day 

 I will pm you later, I know that I have photos of her when we were racing.


----------

